# JR fires back at Seth Rollins, Says "Maybe Someday He’ll Be As Over As His Girlfriend"



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

:ha


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Referee would call match stoppage for excessive burn.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Took that geek's head clean off.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Al Bundy would smile at that one. Holy FUCK! :heston


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:bahgawd "That Killed Him"

:heston


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Alright JR. he just absolved himself of any of his recent hiccups, perceived or otherwise. Despite certain criticisms he’s put out there, he obviously believes in AEW and all the work that everyone involved is putting into it. 

And that line was hilarious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He's right Seth Rollins is a cuck and he can't get over
:cornette


----------



## ElectricAngel (May 31, 2019)

Lol once JR flames your ass its over man. There's no coming back from that.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Now *that* is warranted of a ref stoppage. Jesus Christ. :kobelol

This is all banter. Seff, as cringe and corporate of a shill as he is, was just giving harmless banter with his "minor leagues" comment. I doubt there was any actual malice or personal gripes from Seff to Kenny (although with Seff, who knows?)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

JR via _referee stoppage_

:Cocky :beckylol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Not for nothing, but the interview is also great. Check out this nugget:



> It’s just frustrating, Conrad. You booked your mortgage business from the goddamn ground up, man and so somebody say, ‘Conrad, that little rinky-dink company that’s not as big as Chase or somebody,’ right? That’d piss you off. Well, it’s successful and you’re working your ass off, and you’re a good guy and you love what you do. That’s kind of where we are in this AEW thing. Young team, ever-evolving, going to continue to grow, going to continue to make mistakes, gonna have to tweak our styles here, there and yon, but so what? So what?” Ross said. “That’s what growth is about and evolution. So it will be a fun journey that we’re on, but again, my deal with Seth is not his work. All those guys are playing under different rules than the guys on the old Attitude roster that we put together. And guys that I talked to today, not just specifically about this matter but this matter was included, says it’s just a whole different locker room, different world, different mindset. And some of that charm of the old school wrestler is slowly slipping away and for that I say that’s a damn shame.”


JR out here putting some of the old-minded naysayers like some in this very section on notice. :lenny


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I want to think Rollins is just crumbling under the pressure of being the guy but he just continues to talk out his ass.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

So I guess it's not just the AEW fans and Wrestlers who are overly sensitive. It's the commentators too. Wow. Just imagine if Seth really did go in hard on AEW. They might just explode in blind rage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Not going to lie, I kind of like "Grumpy ass, IDGAF" JR

And that is a savage tweet worth of a Hall of Fame induction all by itself. Jesus!


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

OwenSES said:


> So I guess it's not just the AEW fans and Wrestlers who are overly sensitive. It's the commentators too. Wow. Just imagine if Seth really did go in hard on AEW. They might just explode in blind rage.


He's just so easy to pick on because he's such a massive failure of a wrestler. He's like the kid in high school who gets stuffed into a locker every day because he's such a geek.

He'd be wrestling exclusively on AEW Dark on YouTube if he was in AEW. That says something, given the amount of utter geeks on AEW's roster.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

OwenSES said:


> So I guess it's not just the AEW fans and Wrestlers who are overly sensitive. It's the commentators too. Wow. Just imagine if Seth really did go in hard on AEW. They might just explode in blind rage.


You must have hated Tupac in '96.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

BAH GAWD! HE HAS A fiancé DAMMMIT


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

How have we gone 17 responses without a slobberknocker joke


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

AEWMoxley said:


> He's just so easy to pick on because he's such a massive failure of a wrestler. He's like the kid in high school who gets stuffed into a locker every day because he's such a geek.
> 
> He'd be wrestling exclusively on AEW Dark on YouTube if he was in AEW. That says something, given the amount of utter geeks on AEW's roster.


Man. If Seth Rollins, one of the most succesful wreslters of his generation is a failure, then what the fuck does that say about the other 95% of wrestlers in the world. They must be all failures and geeks too. By that logic Dean Ambrose was a geek who got his head stuffed in the toilet everyday.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

:rollins4 got the :buried and it wasn't from his daddy :trips2 but a 1st round ko by the GOAT :bahgawd


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

OwenSES said:


> Man. If Seth Rollins, one of the most succesful wreslters of his generation is a failure, then what the fuck does that say about the other 95% of wrestlers in the world. They must be all failures and geeks too. By that logic Dean Ambrose was a geek who got his head stuffed in the toilet everyday.


95% - hell, 99% - of the wrestlers in the world haven't been given a massive push by the #1 wrestling promotion on the planet and then proceeded to make millions of viewers tune out of the product. This geek is the reason I, along with millions of viewers, have tuned out of WWE over the years.

There's not a bigger failure in the industry than this guy. Even Reigns wasn't this bad for business.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

:beckywhat	
Not much of an insult. Got worked into a shoot and then complimented his fiance.

I thought smarky smarks think Seth is a "Cuck" or whatever, if so why would that that bother him?


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

OwenSES said:


> Man. If Seth Rollins, one of the most succesful wreslters of his generation is a failure, then what the fuck does that say about the other 95% of wrestlers in the world. They must be all failures and geeks too. By that logic Dean Ambrose was a geek who got his head stuffed in the toilet everyday.


Seth failed as a heel champion in 2015 and now he is doing it as a face. It's not just this HIAC backlash either. I remember crickets when Brock was decimating him before Summerslam. Heel AJ getting cheered over him. I liked the Shield when it first started (not the overdone reunions) mostly because of Moxley. I tried giving Seth the benefit of the doubt but I am over him at this point. Best wrestler in the world? He's not even the best on the main roster. That 1 star and minus 2 star classic main events he is really holding that claim well.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Pretty great line. Whilst Seth was making jokes and it was banter, he should just do himself a favour and shut the fuck up. He has already proved himself to be a knob in recent times.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Strategize said:


> :beckywhat
> Not much of an insult. Got worked into a shoot and then complimented his fiance.
> 
> I thought smarky smarks think Seth is a "Cuck" or whatever, if so why would that that bother him?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Seth failed as a heel champion in 2015 and now he is doing it as a face. It's not just this HIAC backlash either. I remember crickets when Brock was decimating him before Summerslam. Heel AJ getting cheered over him. I liked the Shield when it first started (not the overdone reunions) mostly because of Moxley. I tried giving Seth the benefit of the doubt but I am over him at this point. Best wrestler in the world? He's not even the best on the main roster. That 1 star and minus 2 star classic main events he is really holding that claim well.


How did Seth fail as World Champion in 2015? It wasn't a great reign by any means, most of it was due to HHH making everything about him, but there were some high quality matches with Ambrose and Cena. And certaintly after numerous Cena and Orton reigns, it was fresh when Seth was champ. Besides, if it was such a failure, why did Seth get such a huge pop when he returned in 2016?

You mention Summerslam but that hostile crowd gave him a standing ovation when he beat Lesnar. And anyway bad few months doesn't make Seth Rollins a failure. He's already a success just achieving what he has in the Cena/Brock/Reigns/Part timer era. Guys like Ambrose could only wish to have achieved what Rollins did in his career. I get you might not like him, but calling him a failure is a little over the top as is most of the Rollins hate.




AEWMoxley said:


> 95% - hell, 99% - of the wrestlers in the world haven't been given a massive push by the #1 wrestling promotion on the planet and then proceeded to make millions of viewers tune out of the product. This geek is the reason I, along with millions of viewers, have tuned out of WWE over the years.
> 
> There's not a bigger failure in the industry than this guy. Even Reigns wasn't this bad for business.


Everything you said is just speculation. The whole product is down. Why is it just Rollins fault? What about Reigns, Styles, Lesnar, Ronda, Becky, Charlotte, Kofi ect ect. They all have been pushed strong the last 2 years and things weren't any better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JR just mangled Seth. :heston 

Well done. :clap


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah hes doing it too himself at this point. The internet turned on him when he tried to belittle Ospreay and rightfully so, that was a total dick move by Seth.

Now he tried to rag on Kenny and he couldn't look dumber if he tried, the 1 guy who is basically the better version of himself in every way. I like Seth as a performer and think hes just young and doesnt know how to handle being the FOTC but he needs to be smarter than this.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

OwenSES said:


> Everything you said is just speculation. The whole product is down. Why is it just Rollins fault? What about Reigns, Styles, Lesnar, Ronda, Becky, Charlotte, Kofi ect ect. They all have been pushed strong the last 2 years and things weren't any better.


Oh you sweet summer child.

This defense doesn't work for you, because Meltzer has been giving us quarter hour breakdowns for WWE/NXT/AEW. To the surprise of absolutely no one, your boy loses a shit ton of viewers in virtually all of his segments/matches.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

That is brillant by good ol' JR :bow


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


>


It's certainly "No Fun Allowed" here whenever Seth says something.

But JR making an underlying sexist comment is completely fine...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bahahahahah dance on his grave JR


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That’s quite funny

But I can also sense a 50+ page toxic thread from Seth fans and haters coming a mile away, so......

:bush


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Strategize said:


> It's certainly "No Fun Allowed" here whenever Seth says something.
> 
> But JR making an underlying sexist comment is completely fine...


Oh, pishaw! I quite enjoy the banter between both of them.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

AEWMoxley said:


> Oh you sweet summer child.
> 
> This defense doesn't work for you, because Meltzer has been giving us quarter hour breakdowns for WWE/NXT/AEW. To the surprise of absolutely no one, your boy loses a shit ton of viewers in virtually all of his segments/matches.


There are no real draws in wrestling anymore. The brand is the draw. Every champion in the last 2 years has had the same issues as Rollins. Everyone saying their a flop and not a draw. They lose the title and the same thing happens. 

This is Rollins first time as the top face World Champion, he's only a few months into his reign. It's too early to jump to conclusions about if he is a draw or not in the current landscape.

Besides, when I mentioned Rollins being a success, ratings and drawing weren't how I judged his success. He's a success because he's a guy from the indies who worked his ass to become the top guy in the Cena/Reigns/Lesnar part time era. He's a success because he's part of one of wrestling's great stables. He's a success because he'll go down as one of the great I.C Champions in history. And if he were to retire tomorrow, he would leave with a fantastic body of work and career that 95% of wrestlers wish they could have had.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

JR defending the place that he works at like Rollins did before. Harmless comments from both people.

What JR said though, I like that he cares that much about AEW that he actually made criticism back toward Rollins instead of trying to be neutral.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

OwenSES said:


> There are no real draws in wrestling anymore. The brand is the draw. Every champion in the last 2 years has had the same issues as Rollins. Everyone saying their a flop and not a draw. They lose the title and the same thing happens.
> 
> This is Rollins first time as the top face World Champion, he's only a few months into his reign. It's too early to jump to conclusions about if he is a draw or not in the current landscape.


He's the _top face_ in the company and he still pushes loads of fans away during his segments? This just further proves my point and makes him look even worse. Being the FOTC means you have a bigger push than 99.9% of the guys on the roster, and he hasn't been able to do anything with it.

What the hell is this company doing making this guy the top face of their promotion? I remember back in 2015 when I was still watching that garbage how people on reddit would tell me that the reason his reign was so horrifically bad was because he was meant to be a babyface. Now they not only turn him face, but he's the _top face_ in the company, according to you, and he's still driving fans away.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

AEWMoxley said:


> He's the _top face_ in the company and he still pushes loads of fans away during his segments? This just further proves my point and makes him look even worse. Being the FOTC means you have a bigger push than 99.9% of the guys on the roster, and he hasn't been able to do anything with it.
> 
> What the hell is this company doing making this guy the top face of their promotion? I remember back in 2015 when I was still watching that garbage how people on reddit would tell me that the reason his reign was so horrifically bad was because he was meant to be a babyface. Now they not only turn him face, but he's the _top face_ in the company, according to you, and he's still driving fans away.


In Seth's defense, I don't think WWE could book Jesus himself well enough to draw. Hell. they had Mcmahon pin him on RAW in his feud with HBK! :ha


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

WWE makes everything worse these days. Ric Flair, one of the greatest promos in wrestling history, has come off like dogshit in his appearances in the WWE these past 5 years. Stone Cold just a few weeks ago had an hour below 2M that he appeared in, and Hogan ain't nowhere near what he used to be.

Only the Rock remains unsullied but that's because he rarely appears and he's MORE SUCCESSFUL outside the WWE now.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Seth should go at MJF next.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Whats next HHH makes fun of Soy Rollins too? xDDD


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm glad JR said Tony has more money than Vince. It needed to be said.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

BA GAWD HE KILLED HIM!


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

THAT'S VISCIOUS!!!!!

Well he isn't wrong. Rollins is not over if you think abut it practically. His reactions primarily consists of a bunch of idiotic fans liking to chant "BURN IT DOWN". His girlfriend/fiance is far more over than he is (not sure how long that will last).


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Some of you should be ashamed for questioning JRs loyalty to AEW. He clearly was upset at what Seth had to say and he sure burned his ass badly here.



OwenSES said:


> Man. If Seth Rollins, one of the most succesful wreslters of his generation is a failure, then what the fuck does that say about the other 95% of wrestlers in the world. They must be all failures and geeks too. By that logic Dean Ambrose was a geek who got his head stuffed in the toilet everyday.


Rollins gets by on the WWE brand. They could put anyone else in that spot and they'd do just as well, if not better. Guys like Reigns and Rollins never got over, never drew a dime, they were just put in that spot because the higher ups liked them. Rollins has never sold one house, Rollins has never sold one PPV buy, Rollins has never popped a rating. He's nothing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Regardless of what you think of Seth Rollins, it's pretty inarguable that he's one of the worst of all time at Twitter


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Strategize said:


> It's certainly "No Fun Allowed" here whenever Seth says something.
> 
> *But JR making an underlying sexist comment is completely fine*...


Perhaps I missed something, what sexist comment did JR make?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I'm glad JR said Tony has more money than Vince. It needed to be said.


But he isn't accurate in that statement. Tony's Dad has more money than Vince.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

At this point even Nicholas is gonna bury Seth :lol.

He honestly should shut his mouth, he is not good at this and people have plenty ammunition to go after him


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

deadcool said:


> Perhaps I missed something, what sexist comment did JR make?


He called her his girlfriend, but she’s The Man. 

I don’t know, I’m reaching here. It’s the best I could come up with.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

deadcool said:


> Perhaps I missed something, what sexist comment did JR make?


I think one could read JR's statement as him implying it is embarrassing for a man to be less over than a woman.

I don't think JR meant it that way but I can see how it could read that way


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Geeee said:


> I think one could read JR's statement as him implying it is embarrassing for a man to be less over than a woman.
> 
> I don't think JR meant it that way but I can see how it could read that way


And I thought my theory was a stretch. :lmao


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> And I thought my theory was a stretch. :lmao


I think that JR was comparing Seth and Becky specifically but I could see how someone could read it and think it was sexist in the same way that saying someone "hits like a girl" is sexist, for example.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

OwenSES said:


> There are no real draws in wrestling anymore. The brand is the draw. Every champion in the last 2 years has had the same issues as Rollins. Everyone saying their a flop and not a draw. They lose the title and the same thing happens.


There are draws to varying degrees, the top star of a wrestling program should be a draw in the context of wrestling fans. Seth Rollins isn't an outside draw at all, but he isn't even a draw within the bubble of wrestling fans. If you breakdown quarter hours, Moxley is actually a proven draw with in the context of wrestling fans, his matches in AEW have done sizable gains in audience, the ticket demand for All Out was through the roof, and even in the small sample size we have with WWE, he did very well(even booked like a mid card geek). There was one match between Dean Ambrose and fucking Alberto Del Rio in the main event of RAW in 2016, that for whatever reason, did a strong rating in the death slot. His championship run in 2016 also did relatively strong television viewership.

Seth Rollins has been a consistent abomination as a top star. Has the shitty booking hurt him? Absolutely, but nonetheless, he has done pretty poorly everytime he's been put in the spot.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

deadcool said:


> Perhaps I missed something, what sexist comment did JR make?


Not directly, underlying like I said.

It's more old school boomer mentality implying that Seth should be ashamed or emasculated that his women is more popular than him, when there's nothing really wrong with that, especially since she's more over than 99% of wrestlers period.

Every area where a man biologically "should" (not always the case) be superior such as strength and athletic ability, he's ahead of her. But that doesn't equate to popularity in wrestling.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Maybe that's why he went out with her, cause she's over big time. It didn't work


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Fuck me, it's bad when Jr is able to bury your ass with one sentence. What makes it even greater is Seth would be dumb as fuck to fire back at Jr because of his status amongst wrestling fans and wrestlers themselves.


----------



## capitan (Oct 12, 2019)

A credit to Bex more than a shot at Seth in the larger scheme of things. 

BTW, props to JR for still being in the broadcasting game. I think he's doing a fine job for AEW.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I think one could read JR's statement as him implying it is embarrassing for a man to be less over than a woman.


Kinda is. If it wasn't, why would she call herself 'The Man' in the first place?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> There are draws to varying degrees, the top star of a wrestling program should be a draw in the context of wrestling fans. Seth Rollins isn't an outside draw at all, but he isn't even a draw within the bubble of wrestling fans. If you breakdown quarter hours, Moxley is actually a proven draw with in the context of wrestling fans, his matches in AEW have done sizable gains in audience, the ticket demand for All Out was through the roof, and even in the small sample size we have with WWE, he did very well(even booked like a mid card geek). There was one match between Dean Ambrose and fucking Alberto Del Rio in the main event of RAW in 2016, that for whatever reason, did a strong rating in the death slot. His championship run in 2016 also did relatively strong television viewership.
> 
> Seth Rollins has been a consistent abomination as a top star. Has the shitty booking hurt him? Absolutely, but nonetheless, he has done pretty poorly everytime he's been put in the spot.


For all we know Rollins could have had the same success if he had moved to AEW. And Ambrose may have flopped in the Rollins position, he wasn't exactly doing very well for himself before he left WWE. 

And I don't understand the last part. Every time Rollins has been put in the spot? This is his first time as babyface world champion. Comparing it to his 2015 run is not fair, Rollins was the heel champion. Cena, Lesnar, Ambrose and Reigns, those guys should take some responsibility. All gained something working with a heel Rollins. He did his job, Ambrose was never more over as a babyface spring 2015 working with Rollins.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

OwenSES said:


> Man. If Seth Rollins, one of the most succesful wreslters of his generation is a failure, then what the fuck does that say about the other 95% of wrestlers in the world. They must be all failures and geeks too. By that logic Dean Ambrose was a geek who got his head stuffed in the toilet everyday.


 That says more about Seth's generation than anything.

Okada and Kenny's legacies already dwarf his and they never had a platform anywhere as big as Seth's.

Way things are going, Moxley will probably surpass him too.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I think one could read JR's statement as him implying it is embarrassing for a man to be less over than a woman.
> 
> I don't think JR meant it that way but I can see how it could read that way


Well, it is embarrassing that she is more over than him. Gender aside, he's been pushed and heavily featured his entire career, she was a geek for 3/4s of hers.

Seth should be the bigger star.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Well, it is embarrassing that she is more over than him. Gender aside, he's been pushed and heavily featured his entire career, she was a geek for 3/4s of hers.
> 
> Seth should be the bigger star.


Tbf, Vince is paying more attention to Seth's booking than he is Becky's. I doubt he even books Becky.

Regardless, being less over than your girlfriend would definitely be a hit to any top male wrestler's pride and ego.

Call it old school, misogynist or whatever, it's true.

It's the equivalent of being the Marty Janetty of your relationship, since it's the first time maybe we can coin the term being the Rollins in the relationship.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

WWE has moved heaven and Earth to get Seth over, beating Lesnar clean, beating Strowman clean, making the Fiend look like an idiot, etc, and still no one gives a shit about him. He's an utter failure.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Ace said:


> Tbf, Vince is paying more attention to Seth's booking than he is Becky's. I doubt he even books Becky.


Probably, I don't think he cares too much about the women, except Charlotte. His fingerprints are ALL OVER Seth's booking, and not in a good way.



> Regardless, being less over than your girlfriend would definitely be a hit to any top male wrestler's pride and ego.


If it was an actual top star then yeah absolutely. Seth seems like the kinda guy who'd let his girl peg him so he's probably happy about it.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

:brock4 :brock4 :brock4


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

This line was corny but figures people are hyping it up like it was some great comeback lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's a nice burn from JR. Though maybe he should take his own advice and stop shitting on the company that pays him


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

God Damn, what a burn.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> That's a nice burn from JR. Though maybe he should take his own advice and stop shitting on the company that pays him


JR is offering constructive criticism trying to help the company. Rollins is being a dick.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> *Some of you should be ashamed for questioning JRs loyalty to AEW. * He clearly was upset at what Seth had to say and he sure burned his ass badly here.


Nobody should be questioning JR's loyalty especially when it's historically proven that his loyalty and opinion are bought and paid for.

The guy is a shill for wherever he works and that's fine(it's smart to understand who butters your bread) but people need to stop getting riled up when he shows it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Well, it is embarrassing that she is more over than him. Gender aside, he's been pushed and heavily featured his entire career, she was a geek for 3/4s of hers.
> 
> Seth should be the bigger star.


TBH I think getting special attention from VKM is a disadvantage in terms of getting over because the doesn't understand his audience at all. 

Becky got herself over largely based on her Twitter, a platform outside of Vince's influence, and Twitter is obviously a skill that Seth is severely lacking.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> JR is offering constructive criticism trying to help the company. Rollins *is being a dick*.


The irony is real here.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Fantastic. Rollins has been garbage for some time now.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

deadcool said:


> But he isn't accurate in that statement. Tony's Dad has more money than Vince.


Let's not cast stones here. I must've missed the part where Vince Jr. started Capitol Wrestling.
Oh wait...
iper1


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:bahgawd

:monkey

:sodone


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

LOL






RapShepard said:


> That's a nice burn from JR. Though maybe he should take his own advice and stop shitting on the company that pays him


He can't help himself. The in-ring style is clearly not for him but he probably needs the money badly and doesn't want to compromise his integrity/reputation by calling incredibly silly shit in a serious sportslike manner.


----------



## Dominic Homan (Oct 24, 2019)

Becky AEW is better now!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If you read the whole article, JR makes a lot of sense and honestly Seth deserves what he gets at this point so I'm fine with the dig.

But, and I know I'm going to get hate for this, him saying that Seth calling AEW "minor leagues" pisses him off makes me laugh. Why? Didn't Kenny Omega, you know, an AEW guy, just trash NXT's roster like a month ago in an interview? And yes, I know people, you'll say "he was in character." I don't care, he still said it. Using JR's same logic, was that good for the business?

So you're letting that go, but this pisses you off. I'm sorry, but that makes me laugh.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Ill allow this cause fuck Seth Rollins.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

:done

JR killed a man......
Bah gawd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do agree there. Last night his comments on Orange Cassidy seemed to come before he even realized it lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

This thread's been fun. Everyone blowing things out of proportion as always.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

OwenSES said:


> So I guess it's not just the AEW fans and Wrestlers who are overly sensitive. It's the commentators too. Wow. Just imagine if Seth really did go in hard on AEW. They might just explode in blind rage.


It's funny, the BLATANT hypocrisy you do there. It's fine for Seth to talk shit(shit as in his statements are objectively not true on so many levels), but when someone actually has a valid point(Becky is way more over than Seth has ever been and it just can't be argued) in their retort they are the butthurt ones?

I like Seth as a performer, but for fuck sake, as a human being he shoves his own foot so far down his own throat way too often and people trying to defend it or be ironically overly sensitive and defensive like you are here when he gets a reply that can't be argued, pretty much makes it self-explanatory who the overly sensitive people are

:ralph


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Good Ol' JR. At least he's not taking pot shots at his own company. This is the kind of stuff he should be doing. Damn Becky is really getting over big in this relationship lol. To be fair, she does come off like a bigger star then he does.

I don't get the myth around Rollins, all this talk of "he's only doing it cause he's a company man" sure I buy it with others like Reigns and stuff but with him and the way he acted towards Ospreay, I think anytime he comes out and say's something he means it. He probably think's deep down that he is better then Ospreay and Omega, fine if he believes that but no one else is going to but his fan boys, and you see three of them defend him on here. 

His heel run as champ came off like he was copying Omega and again people saying he was great during that time, no he wasn't. Stop rewriting the history books. His face run has been a disaster, the guy is a upper mid card guy at best and the weight of been a top guy is messing with his head.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Ace said:


> That says more about Seth's generation than anything.
> 
> Okada and Kenny's legacies already dwarf his and they never had a platform anywhere as big as Seth's.
> 
> Way things are going, Moxley will probably surpass him too.



I mean, good for those guys. They've done well, they've found their level. Not sure they would survive in the position Rollins has been and is in.

And the legacy stuff is very subjective. Those guys had some 11 star matches or whatever the fuck or something that makes them special in Japan. Congrats. But WWE is the biggest wrestling company. Your whole career is legitimized by succeeding there. AJ Styles is proof of that. Nakamura on the other hand, well a failure in WWE will always be a black mark on his legacy.

What Seth Rollins has achieved in WWE at this point will have him remembered in 50 years time. Will people remember Omega, Okada and Moxley in that same way in 50 years time? Who knows. Like I said, legacy it's very subjective and their careers are still active.





JustAName said:


> It's funny, the BLATANT hypocrisy you do there. It's fine for Seth to talk shit(shit as in his statements are objectively not true on so many levels), but when someone actually has a valid point(Becky is way more over than Seth has ever been and it just can't be argued) in their retort they are the butthurt ones?
> 
> I like Seth as a performer, but for fuck sake, as a human being he shoves his own foot so far down his own throat way too often and people trying to defend it or be ironically overly sensitive and defensive like you are here when he gets a reply that can't be argued, pretty much makes it self-explanatory who the overly sensitive people are
> 
> :ralph


Nothing defensive or sensitive about what I'm saying. Just being fair and not failing into the blind circle jerk hate for Seth Rollins that many people have. The hate that started right about the same time he made comments saying WWE was the best wrestling company in the World (His opinion that he's entitled too) But it was too much for the fans of AEW to take.

Now I'm not saying Rollins is faultless, I'm not saying he hasn't made mistakes, the stuff with Will osprey was embarrassing for him. But the over the top over sensitive reaction means that people can't just accept Rollins comments. You don't have to like him, you can hate him if you want, but the revisionist history that is taken place is in regards to Rollins ability, career and achievements is embarrassing. And JR is part of that with the comments he made. 

And yeah Rollins was half joking half being a dick when he made those comments about Omega and minor leagues. It's the same outspokenness that Rollins has had his entire career. Never stopped him being so popular before. And JR responds to that by mentioning Rollins wife? That's a scumbag move and people are cool with it because "fuck Rollins" 


Rollins should be considered as one of the best wrestlers in the World. He was considered one of the best! Then he insulted AEW... and that was too much for the fans to take. Some bad booking decisions and poor shows along the way now he's WOAT suddenly and it's ridiculous. I never knew the wrestling fandom was so thin skinned!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth brought a peashooter to a gun fight. :bahgawd


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

OwenSES said:


> AEWMoxley said:
> 
> 
> > He's just so easy to pick on because he's such a massive failure of a wrestler. He's like the kid in high school who gets stuffed into a locker every day because he's such a geek.
> ...


They are all geeks compared to the 80s, 90s, and 00s.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The "Rollins is not cool" sign seems to have really gotten into him for him to still be mentioning it...


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

old man DOMINATES young crossfitter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The "Rollins is not cool" sign seems to have really gotten into him for him to still be mentioning it...


He is def. thin skinned which is not a good attribute to have as a pro wrestler.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

OwenSES said:


> And JR responds to that by mentioning Rollins wife? That's a scumbag move and people are cool with it because "fuck Rollins"


What the hell, why is it a scumbag move? He thinks legitimately he is the hottest shit going anywhere simply because he is in WWE. Becky is hotter than him IN WWE at the moment and hotter than Rollins has ever been. It's literally nothing Rollins wouldn't have done himself if he had the chance, except there is no comparison to him and Becky in AEW.

Not at all on the fuck rollins train, I've been "defending" him by trying to explain to majority of people that he is not the one booking his character or matches he is in, he is not the one that booked HIAC with Bray. It's common knowledge that was all Vince, but the people going after Rollins for that abomination probably don't have the capability of seeing past their own noes so it is what it is.

On this however, whether JR was legitimately upset or not, which yeah it's absolutely stupid to be upset about, he still made an accurate point and quite frankly put Seth's remark in his place. He also at the same time praised Becky, but I guess that's lost in translation because "oh he went after Rollins oh no".

Yes calling it a scumbag move is indeed overly sensitive after Seth fired the first, second third and however many shots he has fired at AEW already, it's banter back and forth, except 1 hit more home than the other(s) so kinda have to disqualify it right?


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

Strategize said:


> deadcool said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I missed something, what sexist comment did JR make?
> ...


The stench of soy coming off of you is nauseating.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE LAST OF THE RED HOT REPPERS said:


> He is def. thin skinned which is not a good attribute to have as a pro wrestler.


I think he's like Eddie and is taking business not doing well with him on top personally.

Instead of towing the company line, he needs to stand up and recognize what they're putting out is not good in the slightest rather than keeping his head buried in the sand and turning fans against him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The "Rollins is not cool" sign seems to have really gotten into him for him to still be mentioning it...


I don't know why? Does he really think his character is cool? :lol

There's nothing in that company that is cool.

Still hilarious the he started to argue with a fan who was holding a sign saying he's not cool, I mean dude c'mon. You really think what you're doing right now is interesting or the least bit cool?..


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

JR just bodied that mans entire career


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

VPX5 said:


> The stench of soy coming off of you is nauseating.


Sorry Mr Alpha Male, please don't hurt me.


VPX5 said:


> Just remember, being agreeable with women won't get you respect or laid. You're welcome.


Got any more "generic grunt #23095" inventive and completely original zingers to throw at me?


----------



## VPX5 (Oct 24, 2019)

Strategize said:


> VPX5 said:
> 
> 
> > The stench of soy coming off of you is nauseating.
> ...


Nope, have a great night! Go Seth Rollins!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> I don't know why? Does he really think his character is cool? :lol
> 
> There's nothing in that company that is cool.
> 
> Still hilarious the he started to argue with a fan who was holding a sign saying he's not cool, I mean dude c'mon. You really think what you're doing right now is interesting or the least bit cool?..


Well, he obviously thinks his character is cool and that is his prerogative. It is not even about WWE as a whole. It is just a fan with a sign who doesn't likes Rollins. Getting so worked up over that to the point that you are still talking about it weeks after the fact shows that you need to work on having a thicker skin. I could maybe understand it coming from someone who is new to the business but not a veteran like Rollins. He should have the ability to shrug it off by now.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

This year has been the pinnacle for Seth's kayfabe accomplishments, but it's been absolutely embarrassing for him outside of that.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Beatles123 said:


> You must have hated Tupac in '96.


JR dropped a hit em up on Seth.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The "Rollins is not cool" sign seems to have really gotten into him for him to still be mentioning it...


How can anyone that agreed to CRY ON NATIONAL TELEVISION TO BRAY WYATT IN A CLOWN COSTUME be looked at as cool?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Buster Baxter said:


> This year has been the pinnacle for Seth's kayfabe accomplishments, but it's been absolutely embarrassing for him outside of that.


Looking a clown on Twitter
Having probably the worse rated main event WWE match ever
Screaming like a little girl
Having the crowd turn on him
When's the last time he's had a blow away match

Not good at all


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Buster Baxter said:


> This year has been the pinnacle for Seth's kayfabe accomplishments, but it's been absolutely embarrassing for him outside of that.


This is EXACTLY how I feel too. :lol


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

And this is the same guy they chose as the one to beat/squash Lesnar clean, TWICE. :brock4 

*On a roster that also included Roman Reigns, Samoa joe, Cesaro and Kevin Owens.* :trips7 :deanfpalm



Ace said:


> It's the equivalent of being the Marty Janetty of your relationship, since it's the first time maybe we can *coin the term being the Rollins in the relationship.*


Being the Rollins in the relationship :lol :lmao :Brock

That's brilliant! 

Also, the 'architect' of the Shield? Turns out he's really the pussy of the Shield. :lol


----------



## headstar (May 16, 2012)

Rollins wasn't 100% wrong. AEW admitted to being the minor leagues when they said they're not interested in attracting casuals. In addition, the people running AEW have Indy/backyard fed mentalities. No way will AEW become a major league alternative to WWE in it's current Indytastic format.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OwenSES said:


> So I guess it's not just the AEW fans and Wrestlers who are overly sensitive. It's the commentators too. Wow. Just imagine if Seth really did go in hard on AEW. They might just explode in blind rage.


How is this being overly sensitive? When someone makes a joke, you make one back. Are you that butt hurt over this? I think you are overly sensitive.


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Ouch


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

OwenSES said:


> I mean, good for those guys. They've done well, they've found their level. Not sure they would survive in the position Rollins has been and is in.


Rollins isn't really surviving in the position he is in. Here are the facts:

- He's the FOTC, yet he's not even in the current top 5 merchandise sellers. 

- His programme with Styles drew the lowest ratings in years. Both in terms of year to year drop offs and 3rd hour viewership. They brought in Owen, Bryan and others to work with Rollins in the 3rd hour during that period, yet record year to year drop offs continued. 

- The PPV he headlined with Corbin drew the lowest advance in recent memory.

- The average house show attendance for the RAW brand sunk to a 15 year low during his first reign as champion. 

- Even Meltzer admits that he doesn't spike ratings quarters. 

Sure he might be a successful pro wrestler because of the push he gets and the money he makes, but he's been an absolute failure as the FOTC. He was never a draw and never will be. 

You can blame the booking, but that doesn't completely explain his poor promos, bad acting, and blandness. He has too many weaknesses as a performer, and not enough upside, to be a drawing card.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

That's it? Not much of an insult to be honest, if it could even be called that. Seth made a petty comment and JR responded with his own. Don't see how you'd like one over the other unless you're just a blind hater. Seth called AEW the "minor leagues" and he's right, hence why they're going against NxT and not SD or Raw. Becky only recently became as popular as she is, Seth has been popular for a much longer period of time and was as over, if not more over, than what Becky is now. So, JR's statement really isn't all that scathing considering.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> How is this being overly sensitive? When someone makes a joke, you make one back. Are you that butt hurt over this? I think you are overly sensitive.


It's all fun and games when Cody or Jericho take a shot at WWE or creative on AEW. The second Rollins says anything in response people go crazy. Yeah for sure, JR comes across as butt hurt. Not just the Becky quote, the whole interview was passive aggressive, saying Rollins was struggling under the pressure ect ect.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Good to see even announcers are pushing Rollins shit in. Good times.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

This came immediately to mind:




Even JR at his age puts this WOAT tier Geek in a casket.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

OwenSES said:


> It's all fun and games when Cody or Jericho take a shot at WWE or creative on AEW. The second Rollins says anything in response people go crazy. Yeah for sure, JR comes across as butt hurt. Not just the Becky quote, the whole interview was passive aggressive, saying Rollins was struggling under the pressure ect ect.


I mean... He IS struggling under the pressure. Denying that much is like saying the sky is green. He's getting booed to death during this Fiend storyline and making many many many social media mistakes, what would you call that?


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

MontyCora said:


> I mean... He IS struggling under the pressure. Denying that much is like saying the sky is green. He's getting booed to death during this Fiend storyline and making many many many social media mistakes, what would you call that?


But was it really fair of JR to mention that in response to Seth Rollins answering a fans question in a tongue in cheek way? JR got triggered just like the majority of people when Rollins speaks and lashed out in a passive aggressive way. It seems to me that JR is cracking under the pressure.

And trust me, every superstar on the WWE roster would have got booed going up against The Fiend.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

OwenSES said:


> But was it really fair of JR to mention that in response to Seth Rollins answering a fans question in a tongue in cheek way? JR got triggered just like the majority of people when Rollins speaks and lashed out in a passive aggressive way. It seems to me that JR is cracking under the pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> And trust me, every superstar on the WWE roster would have got booed going up against The Fiend.




Did you listen to what JR said or are you going off of just what you’ve read?
JR went on to talk about Rollin’s career and basically had a “don’t forget where you came from Rollins” tone to him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

JR you savage mother fucker


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------

